

Kelora Patent Found Obvious: Are Other “Obvious” Software Patents In Danger? - storborg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/26/kelora-obvious-software-patents/

======
warmfuzzykitten
Gosh, that would be nice. There are software patents for ideas that any
skilled practitioner could invent on the spot upon hearing a statement of the
problem. Some are so simple, I wouldn't even use them in an interview. I don't
know what goes on in other fields, but constant invention is part of a
programmer's job description.

------
stevewillows
I feel like a lot of software patents are like patenting a photo of the famous
Las Vegas sign. Obvious may be an understatement.

Is there a middle ground to be met that protects original ideas without
hindering progress?

